# Anyone up for DS action?



## lemontop (Jun 23, 2006)

Lemontop-Tetris or Animal Crossing
Tommers - Mario or Metroid

the geek house is dongled up!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2006)

I would love too but can't get that fucking (£27) wifi usb thingy to work without crashing my PC.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 23, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I would love too but can't get that fucking (£27) wifi usb thingy to work without crashing my PC.



KE. I am probably the least techie person on here but still managed to get the dongle to work in the most obscure way. I'm sure others will be along shortly to laugh in my face but I'll tell you what I did. 
First question Have u got the nintendo one powered by buffalo?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 23, 2006)

Yup. It's an official one. I've installed the drivers four times now and each time I try to boot up the software to register my pc it freezes everything and crashes. In fact out of curiosity I tried installing and then doing nothing, five minutes later the machine just crashed. I uninstall and everythings fine...


----------



## chriswill (Jun 23, 2006)

I have animal crossing on now,

not much here tho cause i only got my DS today.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2006)

anyone about tonight?  fancy getting thrashed at mario kart?  or killed at metroid?

your choice.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 26, 2006)

Hmmm tempted but Day of Defeat is calling me at the mo...tbh think I'm in more a AC mood DS wise at the moment.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Hmmm tempted but Day of Defeat is calling me at the mo...tbh think I'm in more a AC mood DS wise at the moment.



wow.  that's weird.  animal crossing?  really?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 26, 2006)

Um, yeah, in a very laid back mood regarding the DS at the mo...


----------



## lemontop (Jun 26, 2006)

got ac on but can't seem to go out. dongle's playing up again


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm playing AC right now with the gates open if anyone fancies wandering by.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2006)

lemontop is looking but can't see you...


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 26, 2006)

Hold on, I'll whip mine out.

Anyone care to remind me of their friend codes for AC? I NEED FRUIT.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 26, 2006)

KE, add me (if you have any fruit besides apples, I'm sick of bloody apples):
name Fridge
town Pengiton
code 3866-1762-6287

And anyone else who fancies it.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2006)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> Hold on, I'll whip mine out.
> 
> Anyone care to remind me of their friend codes for AC? I NEED FRUIT.



god.  animal crossing.   

chek out the "friend's codes" sticky at the top!

and add yours.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 26, 2006)

fuck

I just erased my entire town by accident

shit


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 26, 2006)

oh, shitting knob-ends

this means I have to rebuild the entire bloody thing, lose all my money and my house and my purple tulips and - christ - do the whole fucking awful Tom Nook humiliation thing again

arses

well, no wifi tonight then


----------



## lemontop (Jun 26, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I'm playing AC right now with the gates open if anyone fancies wandering by.



can't connect now for some reason. keep getting an error code and am giving up! will save the peaches and apples for you!


----------



## lemontop (Jun 26, 2006)

was on my way but the damn thing's crashed again


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 26, 2006)

How do you connect to another town? I added people to my friends roster but when I go to the copper the fc sheet is blank.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 26, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> can't connect now for some reason. keep getting an error code and am giving up! will save the peaches and apples for you!



No worries! Think it's time I ventured out into the wild world and checked out you guys' towns.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2006)

My gates will be open from 8pm this evening if anyone fancies dropping by.


----------



## chriswill (Jun 27, 2006)

I would, but its Spain vs France.

Maybe later in the week


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 1, 2006)

Wayhey, my town in AC now has a beach full of palm trees! I just made five grand selling em!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 5, 2006)

Gates are open at Lagosa for the next half hour if anyone wants to swing by.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 5, 2006)

will head over. do you need any fruit?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 5, 2006)

Gah! Bloody wifi router booted me and my pc off the network...logging on again. You're place was cool! It's so made to see everything different and nice constellations btw.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 11, 2006)

anyone around for a game of ac tonight?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 11, 2006)

Ah balls, only just seen this...I've put my FC up on www.edge-online.com and been getting quite a few pm's from peeps. Going to probably be gates open tomorrow evening from 8pm.

Anyway, had a good day with AC today, made 25,000 bells from my growing fruit farm! At this rate I should have my mortgage paid off in about ten weeks (that will probably go down as more fruit is grown and the orchards expand).


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 13, 2006)

I jut got a phat Ds with Mario Kart for £85 notes in Woolies. Anyone fancy a game tonight?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 14, 2006)

If anyone still plays mario kart my code is:

021549
151385


----------



## lemontop (Jul 14, 2006)

My town on AC is looking pretty cool. Got all fruit if anyone wants to pop over in the next few days.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 14, 2006)

What else fruti wise is there? I've got coconuts, apples, oranges, cherries and peaches.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 15, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> What else fruti wise is there? I've got coconuts, apples, oranges, cherries and peaches.



pears!


----------



## Loki (Jul 15, 2006)

Any chance of a link so I can work out what the flip you lot are on about?


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2006)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> If anyone still plays mario kart my code is:
> 
> 021549
> 151385



I'll add your codes and give you a game later tonight if you're about.

at last!  somebody who's up for some proper racing, and not collecting bloody peaches!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 15, 2006)

ok tommers, will probably be on later 8ish, drunk tho.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 15, 2006)

Loki said:
			
		

> Any chance of a link so I can work out what the flip you lot are on about?



No just google DS Lite and Animal Crossing Wild World ya lazy git!


----------



## Loki (Jul 15, 2006)

ta. I found this review: http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/rpg/animalcrossingds/review.html

and now have a clue what you're on about


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 15, 2006)

Loki said:
			
		

> ta. I found this review: http://uk.gamespot.com/ds/rpg/animalcrossingds/review.html
> 
> and now have a clue what you're on about



Cool! So, when you getting one and AC so you can join the fun!?


----------



## tommers (Jul 30, 2006)

anybody up for a bit of racing?

probably be about after 7 as I'm going to mow the lawn and wash the car. 

come on!  you know you want to!


----------



## tommers (Jul 30, 2006)

ok.  change of plan.  mario kart is obv yesterday's news.

so....metroid?

me and blueasbestos are up for it!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll be playing Mariokart for a bit - Its the only wifi game I have at the mo.

Kid E - you're online at the mo arent you?

My friend code is on the other thread.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 1, 2006)

Lets sort out a proper race meet.

10pm tonight?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2006)

10pm works for me.


----------



## tommers (Aug 1, 2006)

I'll be at the great british beer festival.

and then I'll be drunk.

thursday or friday is good for me.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 1, 2006)

I might be up for a race at 10


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2006)

Thinking about it an AC meet up would be cool, I'm raking in about 70 grand a week now because of my fruit trees, time to visit your stores on a spending spree. I'm trying to collect all the Robo furniture, so far I've got the tv, the sofa, the flooring and the storage cabinet. Anyone come accross Robo furniture let me know, I want it all!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 1, 2006)

Cool
I'll start a thread around five to ten and we'll get a race going.

(I'm called Lord Bute on Mariokart btw)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2006)

Is your FC on the FC sticky?

Oh yeah people still wanting New Super Mario Bros can now pick it up brand new here: http://www10.cd-wow.com/detail_results_3.php?product_code=264609&affid=17160


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2006)

Also, there's a MK thread here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=139300&page=4&highlight=Mariokart

My msn is kid.eternity at hotmail.com I'll be on there from about half nine.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 9, 2006)

Anyone around for some Mario Kart?
I've got work to do so I'll be up late and looking for distractions!

PM me for msn


----------



## stevepinker (Aug 9, 2006)

You lucky fucks ..........owwww PsP seemed so cool 
Wish i had gone with ds


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 10, 2006)

stevepinker said:
			
		

> You lucky fucks ..........owwww PsP seemed so cool
> Wish i had gone with ds



Don't lament, sell it on eBay for a bundle and get yourself a DS Lite and join the fun!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 10, 2006)

Yeah - DS are much more reasonable than those PSPs.

Then I can drub you at Mario Kart too!


----------



## lemontop (Aug 10, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Don't lament, sell it on eBay for a bundle and get yourself a DS Lite and join the fun!



Absolutely. The games are really fun, imaginative and pretty different. Can't wait for more wifi games to come out.


----------

